# Two year old, just started chewing up things that are not hers



## rbwamsley (Feb 9, 2010)

Our golden is almost 2 years old and she has had free rain of our house (when we are not home) for a year now. Just recently she has started to chew up things that are not hers. At first it was just magazines she pulled of the coffee table and ripped apart, then after a couple times of that she moved on to a rug, and then the last straw which was the TV remote. Since the TV remote we have been kenneling her when we leave the house (2 days now). I cannot figure out why she has started this. Nothing is our daily schedule has changed. How can I get her to stop?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I hate kenneling her...

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope someone else has some other ideas for you...however, I'd put the things like the remote and magazines out of her reach for starters. Doggy proof your house and make sure she has plenty of her own things to chew on like deer antlers and durable doggie toys. Good luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She may be stressed lately...are their noisy neighbors or construction going on nearby?


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

I would suggest spraying bitter apple on the places she likes to chew. Worked for my chewer


----------



## rbwamsley (Feb 9, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> She may be stressed lately...are their noisy neighbors or construction going on nearby?


As far as new noises. We recently started leaving the radio on for her at a low volume. I don't think this is the cause because she was tearing up magazines before we started doing that.


----------



## rbwamsley (Feb 9, 2010)

tahill said:


> I would suggest spraying bitter apple on the places she likes to chew. Worked for my chewer


She is not chewing on anything specific. It's always something different. Luckily no furniture yet.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

She sounds bored. Is she getting enough exercise?


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

I am a believer that all behaviour (be it human or animal) is for a reason and directly related to meeting an indivduals needs. For instances you puppy maybe not be getting enought excercise, so to burn the energy he is chewing or he may have a health issue so he is trying to resolve this by chewing or he may not be feeling enought love and attention, so he is chewing to gain attention. 

Rather than just preventing the behaviour (bandaid solution such as removing all chewable items) analysis your puppies behavior and the associated cues. When you work out why your puppy is chewing you can address the issue and truly resolve the problem. By doing this you will also develope a greater understanding of your pup and therefore a stronger bond between you both and in general since everyone's needs will be for filled resulting in a happy household.

Good luck!


----------

